
Hacker News: Bangalore Meet-up. Any takers - gjsriv
Do we have any already? If not then lets do it.
If there is sufficient interest we can have a all geek day at Bangalore. Interested anyone?
======
ananth99
+1. I don't know of any meet-ups that's there already. I'm in. :)

